# Septa in Indianapolis



## MrFSS (May 25, 2009)

I was driving the I-465 today in Indy and saw a couple of buses painted in the distinctive SEPTA colors and SEPTA also written on the sides. Anyone know what they would be doing so far away from home? Maybe taking folks to the 500 race?


----------



## Long Train Runnin' (May 26, 2009)

It could be an equipment share deal. SEPTA has buses Indy had the need so they worked out a deal, or maybe they were lost :lol:


----------



## John Bredin (May 26, 2009)

MrFSS said:


> I was driving the I-465 today in Indy and saw a couple of buses painted in the distinctive SEPTA colors and SEPTA also written on the sides. Anyone know what they would be doing so far away from home? Maybe taking folks to the 500 race?


Which way were they going, and did they look new?

I've seen groups of two or three brand-new (still partially shrink-wrapped) New York City Transit Authority buses eastbound on the Northwest Tollroad (I-90) west of Chicago but east of Rockford. Presumably, they were being delivered from a factory somewhere north and west of Chicago.


----------



## MrFSS (May 26, 2009)

John Bredin said:


> MrFSS said:
> 
> 
> > I was driving the I-465 today in Indy and saw a couple of buses painted in the distinctive SEPTA colors and SEPTA also written on the sides. Anyone know what they would be doing so far away from home? Maybe taking folks to the 500 race?
> ...


These were NB on the east side of Indy a little N of I-70. Two of them right together and only the driver in each. I was going SB so only caught a glimpse, but definitely the SEPTA logo on them.


----------



## Long Train Runnin' (May 26, 2009)

Well to settle my own curiousity I looked around. New Flyer builds SEPTA's new buses and they have 3 plants all located west of Chicago so I believe they are new orders being delivered

Link to The Site







Map showing the 3 plants


----------



## AAARGH! (May 26, 2009)

Long Train Runnin said:


> Well to settle my own curiousity I looked around. New Flyer builds SEPTA's new buses and they have 3 plants all located west of Chicago so I believe they are new orders being delivered


But that would not explain why they would be as far south as Indy. Indy is not on any direct route between those three factories and Philly. Perhaps there is a subcontractor building them as well.


----------

